

US Economy Lost 63,000 Jobs in February - kirubakaran
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/07/business/07cnd-econ.html?_r=1&ei=5088&en=7e0a75c090538757&ex=1362632400&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&pagewanted=print&oref=slogin

======
curi
so it's a good time to start a business, b/c the supply of labor is high, and
therefore you can pay people less. and there's 63,000 new potential hires to
choose from. yay!

PS if the employment rate goes up that's also a good time to start a business
cause the economy is doing well so there's enough for everyone

~~~
kingkongrevenge
> it's a good time to start a business

This sentiment is at odds with any empirical examination of past recessions.
Just because some guy at flickr said it don't make it true. Specific cases
vary, but the sentiment is simply false in the general case.

The bottom of the business cycle is a good time to start. On the actual
downswing the non-discretionary spending businesses offer a safe-haven, but
not great opportunity.

~~~
curi
no, it's half full

~~~
kirubakaran
50% surplus capacity

